# Walkie Talkies



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What are you all using for backing-up radios?
I bought some Motorola rechargeables with a 12 mile range.(can't remember model#)
I had to return them since 1 of them wouldn't charge.
I like them but I am wondering if something may be better.I have not re-purchased yet.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

My Motorola's were the same way - one of them had a defective battery and wouldn't charge









I use them with AA's (alkaline) now, though. With the rechargeable's, it seems like every time I'd want to use them, they were low. The alkaline's don't seem to drain, when not in use.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a set from Radioshack that were fantastic until the batteries quit charging and new batteries cost more than the walkie talkies!







so I too am on the hunt for new pair


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We just use some cheap ones. We don't need that much range, and if something happens to them, your not out that much money.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

I have used Motorola, Audiovox, and Cobra FRS/GMRS radios extensively for many years for off road motorcycle riding. In all the the brands -the rechargeable battery packs never last very long or are very reliable for service life. Most of these battery packs develop recharging problems due to improper charging / discharge cycle patterns by the operator (me). Also, we normally dry camp and 110v power is generally not available... Ultimately we have switched to using duracell or equivalent throwaway batteries due to the problems with rechargeable batteries developing a "charging memory" that limits capacity/life. I know that using throwaway batteries is not very "green" but in this circumstance -knowing that the radio will operate when needed is more important IMHO.

IMHO -the mid range priced Motorola radios seem to take the most abuse and keep working. The Audiovox were terrible -reception was worse, sound clarity poor -send and receive, and they feel apart from the vibration / impacts (not from soil sampling -crashing either







) The Cobras were ok....

As an aside -the Costco Kirkland brand AA batteries seem to work almost as well as Duracell in my experience.

Map Guy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have a 3 year old set of Motorola 5 mile radios that are still working well, but the rechargeable batteries are holding less juice now. No biggie as we really only use them for backing the trailer.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Not exactly the same thing, but I really like the Garmin Rino GPS/Radio units. If you have a need for both a GPS and radio, its a great combination unit that integrates the two technologies very well (you can transmit your location over the FRS radio to another rino unit).


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We haven't gotten them yet, but my parents who have been RVing for years and have a fifth wheel now, have a set up that they got from Radio Shack for backing up. They are a hands free set up that go over your head and are voice activated. They swear by this so that the driver doesn't have to take a hand off the wheel to work the radio and the person guiding him in has hand free for guiding. They said they were pretty inexpensive also. I think we will look into this also. I like the voice activated part.

As an aside, they travel with friends quite often and they got this great little gadget at Radio Shack also. They each have a transmitter in their trailer and can "call" each other rather than running over to the trailer. It is a little fancier than a walkie talkie. Quite a deal for when your traveling together and getting dinner ready and you want to find out if the other has something without going over to their campsite.

Kelly


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have used several brands for different reason over the years but I think the Motorola FRS radios are the best I have tried.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We still have but rarely use the original first year Motorola FRS radios (bright yellow) with a 2 mile range. They work fine still with disposable AA's.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Cell phones


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We tried using the cell phones but it was a little cumbersom. We now have a apir of 12 mile Cobras and they have been great.

My DW








still does not understand that if I can't see her in the mirror, I can't see her directions. So to compensate, she would yell. While that is not a big deal when we are backing up at home, it does get looks when you are in a campground.

Now she just talks normally and guides me verbally. I don't need to see her in the mirror.

Sure makes for a better start to the camping!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

map guy said:


> As an aside -the Costco Kirkland brand AA batteries seem to work almost as well as Duracell in my experience.
> 
> Map Guy


In my experience, Costco Kirkland brand AA batteries work better than Duracell and are way cheaper. We used to use rechargeables in the kids' gameboys but the batteries and their charge didn't seem to last very long at all. Then we bought some regular Kirkland AA's and they seemed to last forever. I wish they sold AAA's too but they don't ..not here anyway.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cobra, got them on sale for 20$ at camping world....


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Roll down all 4 windows
Turn off the radio 
YELL "what" "how much farther?" "You ARE looking at our outback"
(clunk or sound of scratching) "WHAT WAS THAT HONEY" "nothing Dear"

I guess I'll just use the nextell, But, since We have gotten pretty good we might just enter a pig calling contest.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

If you buy the GMRS radios some times known as the 12 mile radios, you will need to buy a FCC license to use them I think it cost about $50 for the family. If you don't buy a license you are breaking the Law if you use them. People are now getting caught and fined, I think the fine can go as high as $15,000 dollars. I bunch of hot air balloonists got caught and fined down in Texas. So be careful what you buy and use without a license.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just checked the FCC website. The fee for a GMRS license is $85 for new or renewal. License is good for 5 years.

If you do not have this license, you must operate only on FRS channels ...1-14. GMRS channels are 15-22.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

3ME said:


> What are you all using for backing-up radios?
> I bought some Motorola rechargeables with a 12 mile range.(can't remember model#)
> I had to return them since 1 of them wouldn't charge.
> I like them but I am wondering if something may be better.I have not re-purchased yet.
> ...


 A TWELVE MILE RANGE??? What? Are you afraid DW will hit you in the head with a frying pan if you don't listen to her directions? I usually have DW stand near the rear of the trailer. 12 miles seems a little far.









I have a couple of Motorola Talkabouts I've used for years. Learned quickly though that DW has to keep the line open and just keep talking to me, rather than back and forth banter. If she waited to press the button to talk to me, by the time I got the signal, I'd hit something already. There's a several second delay.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

We us Motorola "Talkabout" FR's. The work very well and have been easy for the kids to use too


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks All!
I purchased a set of three talkabouts so the 5 yr old DD can have one like Mom and Dad.
I liked them because they came with rechargeable battery packs
but will also accept regular batteries too.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

3ME said:


> What are you all using for backing-up radios?
> I bought some Motorola rechargeables with a 12 mile range.(can't remember model#)
> I had to return them since 1 of them wouldn't charge.
> I like them but I am wondering if something may be better.I have not re-purchased yet.
> ...
























Have been using Motorola TalkAbout 280's since they first came out. They have served me well for almost ten years and have even survived being run over by my tow vehicle. The only problem I have had with them was I had to replace the rechargeable batteries about five years ago; they have been problem-free since. We use them for all sorts of different things besides camping [trips to the store, mailbox etc.] and have been quite satisfied with them. I saw a set of Motorolas at Sam's Club a couple of years ago that claimed a six-mile range, but they had shorter range than my old TalkAbouts, so back to the store they went. For geneal campground purposes though, any FRS/GMRS radios will do


----------

